# The goods from this weekend!



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

We Got out to dig in the dump I mentioned in my last thread yesterday.  The water is still an issue, but we ripped a few bottles from mother natures grasp.  These are only my take for the day.  There was another good embossed whiskey flask, and a Motley Drugstore that went home with my partner.  There was one real crier too.  It was the front panel of a Houston drugstore, and the bottle whole would have been about 12" tall.  Man it would have looked great on my shelf!  Well lets got started. 

 This is my favorite bottle I dug yesterday it is a "L. Gerstle & CO Chattanooga Tenn".  8 3/4" honey amber and very very vrude.  It held St. Joseph Sarsaparilla.  I found that out with a bit of research.  I love this bottles.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

another view


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

Star Bottling Works Palestine Texas Return this bottle.  It is a nice aqua with an applied crown top.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

Next up is WinterSmith in a awesome light honey amber!


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

Cambell bottle.  From what I have found out this bottle is from the origionator of Cambells soup.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

Anice little pickle jar.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice little SCA sauce bottle.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

A twisted neck mold blown screw top whiskey.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

Huge apthecary bottle.  Sorry it is still being cleaned up.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

A nice open pontil Dr. Foord's Pectoral Syrup New York.  It is extremely crude, and is a nice aqua.  I recently purchased this one.  It stands 7 1/8" tall, and is mint condition.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

another view


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

another


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 27, 2008)

last one


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 28, 2008)

Thaks for looking guys, and please leave a comment if you would like.  Or if you have any questions please ask. 
 Thanks
 Brad


----------



## NCdigger5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice finds! That Dr. Foord's Pectoral Syrup is really nice!


----------



## idigjars (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Brad, nice bottles that you dug.   And a nice OP bottle that you purchased.  Congrats on both.           Good luck finding or digging more.          Paul


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice digs, great bottles. Like the crudeness on the one you bought.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 28, 2008)

The close-up of the twisted glass and the applied lip of the Pectoral Syrup say it all:
 beautiful crude example and highly desirable.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 29, 2008)

I have had a few different pontiled and hingemold Foord's bottles, and I loved the crudeness of all of them.  Anytime I see one for a fair price I try to pick it up.  The same goes for pontiled Radway bottles.  Those to companies used molds that I really like, and are all usually very crude.  Thanks for comments guys. Here is a pick of my favorite Radway bottle.  I got really lucky and scored this one for about $5.00.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 29, 2008)

And another of my Foord's.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 29, 2008)

Last one. Radway base


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 29, 2008)

I love those Dr. Foords bottles.  They are from a small town in NY,  Cazenovia.  I was lucky enough to dig a couple from a privy, with my buddy who lives out there  He was hoping we would dig one cause we were right in the town.  Sure enough up pops a couple of Dr. Foords!  That was my first privy digging experience, it was awesome!  I didn't get to keep the bottles, cause I was there just for the fun and to learn to dig privies.  The ones I dug were small.  Your taller one is awesome, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## glass man (Apr 30, 2008)

NICE BOTTLES! I love the crude pontiled ones too,never got one for $5 though!


----------



## texasdigger (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!  I will not have anything new to show this week as I am having some severe dental trouble.  I fractured one of my molars, and it is pinching the nerve.  I am trying to get that sucker yanked out today, but it has been tough to find anyone to do it.  Every dentist has backed off from messing with it so I am off to the oral surgeon today.  What a great way to spend my shiny new tax rebate check plus some bottle money.  Needless to say my tooth hurts, and I am pissed!!  Hope everyone is having a great week!!!


----------



## madpaddla (May 1, 2008)

Ohhhh been there with the tooth issues.  Sidelined me for a week here also.  It hurt for about 9 months but ahhhh I just let it go.  Finally got it yanked.  All better now.  Those are some great bottle Texas


----------



## texasdigger (May 2, 2008)

Got it pulled yesterdat, and things are already getting better.  Once removed I looked at the little thing that has been causing me so much trouble.  Just a nice large crack running horizontally all the way around the top half of the tooth.  I am 27 and hate to loosing teeth, but I am not paying 1500.00 for a root canal that I know will not last.  I am glad I went ahead, and had that sucker yanked as well.  Ya'll have a great weekend!
 B-


----------

